# roll cage plans



## hamflex (Dec 29, 2003)

can someone send me a link to a site were i can look at roll cage plans. Its for a 94' se-r, and it has to meet scca regulations. Im making it myself but id like somthing to go off of. Thanks alot


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

*Auto Power*

The only manufacturer that I know of that makes bolt in Roll Cages for the 91-94 Sentra SE-R and non SE-R is Auto Power, dont know where to get plans but you can get a complete bolt in auto power one at optauto.com Hope this helps Peace! ^_^


----------

